# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Εγνατία ΙΙ [Aurella, St.Patrick II, Ville de Sette, City of Cork, C.T.M.A. Vacancier]

## Roi Baudoin

Πλοίο ιστορικό, γερμανικής ναυπήγησης, το οποίο δούλεψε αρκετά χρόνια και στο Κανάλι.
Πρόκειται για το *"Εγνατία ΙΙ"* που μας ήρθε το 1998.
Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γερμανία το 1973 ως *"Aurella".*
To 1982 μετονομάστηκε σε *"Saint Patrick II"* και δούλεψε σε πολλές γραμμές από την Αγγλία για την Ευρώπη, από την Ιρλανδία για την Αγγλία, αλλά και στην Εσθονία και αλλού.
Το 1998 έρχεται στον Πειραιά με το όνομα *"Εγνατία ΙΙ".*
Πρέπει να δούλεψε για δύο σαιζόν στη γραμμή από την Πάτρα για Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι.
Το 2000 πρέπει να ναυλώθηκε στην Ισπανία με το όνομα *"Ville de Sete".*
To 2001 πήρε το όνομα *"City of Cork"* και ανέβηκε στη γνωστή γραμμή μας Swansea-Cork.
Κάθε φορά ξαναγύριζε στον Πειραιά μέχρι που έφυγε οριστικά.
Τελικά τo 2002 έφυγε για τον Καναδά με το όνομα "*C.T.M.A. VACANCIER".*

Εδώ το πλοίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1999.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Rocinante και σε όλους τους φίλους της ΕΛΜΕΣ και των κλασσικών ευρωπαϊκών ferries.

Το Εγνατία ΙΙ στην Πάτρα.jpg

Το Εγνατία ΙΙ στην Πάτρα - πλώρη.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο Roi, άψογες και οι φωτό του

----------


## a.molos

Να προσθέσω ακόμη τρείς φωτογραφίες του πολύ όμορφου ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙ, απο την επισκευαστική, την Ηγουμενίτσα και λίγο πρίν φύγει απο την Ελλάδα με το όνομα VILLE DE SETE.

egnatia II.jpg

egnatia II 001.jpg

egnatia II 002.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος ο a.molos. Φοβερές φωτό ενός από τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που πέρασαν ποτέ απο την Ελλάδα και που δυστυχώς έμειναν για λίγο (δύο σεζόν αν θυμάμαι καλά). Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Αφιερωμένη στον Appia, φώτο του Εγνατία ΙΙ, εν πλω για Πάτρα.

----------


## sea_serenade

.voyager βρίσκεσαι σε φωτογραφικό οίστρο αυτές τις μέρες ή η ιδέα μου είναι??? Ζωγραφίζεις :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Voyager, 
ότι και να πω, θα είναι πολύ λίγο ... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες μας ξαναθυμίζεις όμορφες στιγμές των νεότερων  :Wink:  χρόνων μας!!!  
Όσο για τη φωτογραφία του Εγνατία ΙΙ, τι άλλο θέλει κανείς - ένα όμορφο καράβι, μια γνήσια Ελληνική (Κεφαλλονίτικη) εταιρεία στην πιο όμορφη θάλασσα του κόσμου :mrgreen: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Ellinis

Το βαπόρι συνεχίζει τα ταξίδια του στις δύσκολες θάλασσες του Καναδά ταξιδεύοντας από Μόντρεαλ στα νησιά Magdalen. 
Για περισσότερα, στο *site* της εταιρείας του, από όπου και τα παρακάτω σχέδια των καταστρωμάτων του.

egnatia 2 decks1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου μπορείτε να δείτε στην *gallery,* στην ενότητα των *Ιστορικών.*
Το πλοίο εν πλω, από Κέρκυρα για Ηγουμενίτσα.
Τραβηγμένη τον Ιούλιο του 1999 από το πλοίο του Κώστα Αγαπητού (νομίζω ότι λεγόταν "Τατιάνα Αγαπητού").

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Appia 1978, τον Α, Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Ellinis, τον sea serenade, τον .voyager, τον paroskayak, τον Rocinante και τον Trakman.

----------


## Rocinante

Και εμεις συνεχιζουμε να το καμαρωνουμε να ταξιδευει εστω απο μακρυα πανω σε ενα χαρτη. Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να το κανουμε και για αλλα αγαπημενα πλοια. Ναξος, Χρυση Αμμος...
Το ψαξιμο συνεχιζετε...

----------


## cambria49

One of my favourite ships - many enjoyable sailings in her as the Saint Patrick II.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Egnatia II" is entering at the port of Patras in September of 1999.
A very beutiful ship, but she remained very little close to us.
Another ship from the Irish Sea to Ionian Sea and Aegean Sea.....

Special dedicated to cambria49, Rocinante, Esperos, A. Molos, Ellinis, Ben Bruce, polyka, Captain Nionio, Appia 1978, paroskayak, Trakman, voyager and Leo.

In Patras Port.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτη η φωτο σου Αντώνη, άπαιχτο και το βαπόρι φυσικά. Ωραία χρόνια ρε γμτ........!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη για ακόμη μία φορά..._

----------


## proussos

Από τα πιο όμορφα και πιο ναυτικά βαπόρια που πέρασαν από την Πάτρα...

egnatia ii.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Τέλειο υλικό, Proussos. M' αρέσουν που στις λήψεις τα πλοία πιάνουν μεγάλο μέρος της εικόνας.

----------


## sea_serenade

proussos, θα ανεβάσεις και άλλα τέτοια??? Αν είναι να μη το κάνω τώρα το χαρακίρι, να περιμένω.....!!!

----------


## Django

Πανέμορφο και πολυταξιδεμένο. 

Το γνωστό Σουηδικό site αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο εγκλωβίστηκε στους πάγους του ποταμού (; ) St Lawrence στις 26.01.09 και απεγκλωβίστηκε μια μέρα μετά. Μια φωτογραφία του εγκλωβισμένο στους πάγους εδώ . Με μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google βρίσκετε κι άλλες τέτοιες. 

Ρεπορτάζ από τον εγκλωβισμό με δηλώσεις ενός πολύ χαλαρού επιβάτη (ο οποίος αναφέρει τον εγκλωβισμό στους πάγους, με -40, σαν μια ιστορική στιγμή) από έναν επίσης χαλαρό δημοσιογράφο (…) εδώ . 

Η μικρή έρευνα που έκανα απόψε είναι αφιερωμένη σε όλους.
Django

ΥΓ: Μετά την έλευση του στον Καναδά, το πλοίο απέκτησε (δυστυχώς κατ εμέ) κλειστές βαρδιόλες χαλώντας κάπως τον καθρέφτη. 
Μια προσωπική παρατήρηση ακόμη. Αν και το γκρι δεν μου αρέσει στα πλοία, θεωρώ ότι η φορεσιά της HML του πήγαινε περισσότερο από όλες τις άλλες (και έχει αλλάξει κάμποσες).

----------


## .voyager

Μετά από καιρό και αυτή τη φώτο του Εγνατία ΙΙ, άλλη μια από την ίδια προσπέραση  :Wink: 

IMG_0005.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ας το δουμε και σαν St. Patrick II ΕΔΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια φωτο του πανεμορφου ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙ φευγοντας ρυμουλκουμενο απο το ΝΜΔ για τη δεξαμενη στο περαμα 


film (38).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ville de Sette*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO064.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε όχι ρε παιδιά...........τι λες τώρα!!! Απόλυτα συλλεκτικό τεμάχιο απ' όλες τις απόψεις. Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απολυτα συλλεκτικο.Συνχαρητηρια στο διδυμο της προσφορας :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ελεος πια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και αυτο το εχει αποτυπωσει ο φακος του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ στην Τηνο ??
Και μολις πριν μια βδομαδα το χαζευα στο AIS το VACANCIER οπως κανω συχνα, εδω παραδιπλα. Στον Μοντρεαλ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ville de Sette*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 055.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tελικά δεν μας είπε κανείς τι δουλειά είχε στην Τήνο;

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

Egnatia II.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα πολυ ομορφο πλοιο σε μια πολυ ομορφη φωτο.Ο κυριος Γιαννουλατος το βαπορι το ειχε αγαπησει πολυ γιατι  ηταν ενα σχετικα παλιο, αλλα συνχρονο σε αντιληψη  φερρυ που ανεβασε τα στανταρ της εταιρειας οπως και το Εγνατια ΙΙΙ

----------


## Maiandros

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον απόπλου του C.T.M.A VACANCIER που στάθηκα τυχερός να δω στο λιμάνι του Κεμπέκ,ένα σούρουπο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg

----------

